# Where to buy Cypripedium’s?



## Duck Slipper (Jan 19, 2021)

I planted quite a few Cyps. a few years ago. I purchased from Raising Rarities and Gardens at Post Hill. Plant Delights is now handling Raising Rarities, but they are very expensive. Gardens at Post Hill is all sold out or they have not updated their website yet...Anyone know any other options?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 19, 2021)

GPH sold out as I think best time to plant cyps is in fall. Try again in a few weeks (generally sold bare root). PD sells them in the spring potted. You could also try Keeping It Green, or also Hengduan Biotech (wenquing just emailed a list).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 19, 2021)

Speaking of Hengduanbiotech Biotech, anyone notice they’re selling Cyp subtropicum?


----------



## Ray (Jan 20, 2021)

Try Roberts Floral Supply - orchidmix.com


----------



## TropiCool (Jan 20, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Speaking of Hengduanbiotech Biotech, anyone notice they’re selling Cyp subtropicum?


Just checked their website. No sign of it. Did I miss something? Or is there a different site?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 20, 2021)

TropiCool said:


> Just checked their website. No sign of it. Did I miss something? Or is there a different site?



An email wenquing sent. Pm me your email address and I’ll forward her price list.


----------



## TropiCool (Jan 29, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Pm me your email address and I’ll forward her price list.


Thanks. will do


----------



## GuRu (Feb 10, 2021)

TropiCool said:


> Just checked their website. No sign of it. Did I miss something? Or is there a different site?



You will find the pricelist.pdf here


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

I emailed Gardens at Post Hill and email came back “Undeliverable”.
So I googled it and it said “Permanently Closed”


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m a little late to this, but hillside nursery has a few left and prices are much more reasonable. It recently sold out, and prices are rising unfortunately..

How are the Cyps doing that you planted a few years ago?


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 31, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I planted quite a few Cyps. a few years ago. I purchased from Raising Rarities and Gardens at Post Hill. Plant Delights is now handling Raising Rarities, but they are very expensive. Gardens at Post Hill is all sold out or they have not updated their website yet...Anyone know any other options?


Wenqing has expanded her list.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 31, 2021)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> I’m a little late to this, but hillside nursery has a few left and prices are much more reasonable. It recently sold out, and prices are rising unfortunately..
> 
> How are the Cyps doing that you planted a few years ago?


Semo,
Right now all that is up is Sabine...12 growths 1/2”-3/4” out of the ground. Record low temps coming...they will be covered up!


----------



## rwalsh (Apr 1, 2021)

You might also look at Spangle Creek Labs in MN. spanglecreeklabs.com/index.html


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 1, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Speaking of Hengduanbiotech Biotech, anyone notice they’re selling Cyp subtropicum?


I received some subtropicum seedlings in 2019 from Hengduan - a few are still alive. I also received some in Fall 2020. They are extremely nice quality seedlings - now to figure out how to keep them alive long enough to bloom!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I planted quite a few Cyps. a few years ago. I purchased from Raising Rarities and Gardens at Post Hill. Plant Delights is now handling Raising Rarities, but they are very expensive. Gardens at Post Hill is all sold out or they have not updated their website yet...Anyone know any other options?


Hi, This is Ron Burch from Gardens at Post Hill. We did not have a Spring list this year for a couple of reasons. First, with so many people at home, last year was a banner year (in speaking to others who sell Cyp's it was a banner year for everyone in the US, Europe and Asia) and I sold out of essentially all blooming size plants; my beds look horribly sparse right now. The other reason is that now that we are in the Pacific Northwest, our season is so early that it is difficult to send plants to people outside the PNW since the plants begin to break dormancy in late February. And, finally, I have stopped importing plants (I was importing some for me in addition to those I propagate myself) and ended up as a favor to the three exporters, importing for vendors here in the US who didnt want to have all the licenses and so forth. That ended up taking up a huge amount of time, so that I no longer had time to do what I started out to do - breed new hybrids and line breed especially nice specimens of species. It got to be an actual job, which was not what I had intended.

Finally, Cyps planted in the Fall are enormously more successful than Cyp's planted in the Spring (15 years of personal experience in saying this). No matter how early plants are processed in the Spring they are still well on their way to growing and even the best plants are not happy being moved while breaking dormancy.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you Ron! I will look this fall.


----------



## Sky7Bear (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks, Ron, your explanation is helpful. Welcome to Washington State and the Salish Sea area with your entire business. I got a late start this year, as I had almost given up on these because of deer eating them in my woodland garden. I've now decided to try again, growing semi-hydroponically in pots in the unheated GH and on the deck. Will your garden be open in May? Might take the Pt. Townsend Ferry as a nice day trip.

I believe Keeping It Green sells them potted, but at the moment is not listing stock. Maybe later in the Season. I don't know if he ships them potted, as I would pick them up at his nursery in Stanwood (the OTHER side of the Salish Sea!). 

Roberts Flower Supply (note correct name) had some in stock for spring shipping a few weeks ago when I ordered, but there may not be much left, and as Ron noted, fall planting is better. I have not yet received mine from Ohio.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi all: here is a comment from Mrs. Wenqing Perner from Hengduan Mountains Biotechnologies Ltd., she asked me to hand over to you:

=>

Hi every one, I am glad that Jean forwarded me the discussion in the Forum on Cyps. As I have no account in Slipper Talk so Jean is kind enough to forward some of my opinion on the Cyps.
Most of Chinese Cyps grow in lime stone area at a range of 1300-3500m above sea. We have very typical continental monsoon climate dry in winter (the roots must have some humidity) and cool. The temperature could go down to -20 if it is dry, keep them from wetness is very important in winter. During the summer, it is mildly warm and very humid, and the temperature is between 10-25 degrees. If the air circulation is good, a short-time of high temperature till 30 degrees(1-2H) is not a problem. Avoid direct sunlight, but morning or afternoon sunlight is always good.
For shipping them in dormancy, most customers like to have them in autumn but some also insist to get delivered in spring, like Stig Dalstrom from Sweden, he even tried to grow Cyps. in Florida with success with reversed season. He keep the rhizomes in the fridge in summer and flower them in summer. Our own experience in Europe is: deliver in autumn, planted part of them immediately, partly stored in the fridge and planted them out in spring, or delivered them in spring after the dormancy in winter in our lab fridges in China, they all could grow quite normally. Guess it is depends on every one's micro environment. I have a [email protected] contact add. Wenqing
--
Ms. Wenqing Perner
610041 Chengdu, Sichuan
P.R.China
E-mail: [email protected]
tel:+8613688062330


<=

hope these details can help

Jean


----------

